# Push Pole Recommendations



## BTBISS (Jun 22, 2019)

I’m new to flats boats, have a Beavertail Lightning...I didn’t buy it for poling but hoping I’ll be able to, any advice on pole to buy? My home port is Venice LA....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Length and draft? Average depth you fish in ? The answers will tell the tale...


----------



## BTBISS (Jun 22, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Length and draft? Average depth you fish in ? The answers will tell the tale...


20’ boat, drafts 10-12” fish in the skinniest possible waters


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Heavier, longer boat, increased draft and occasional poling, I'd go with a Stiffy 24 Hybrid. Forgiving with enough strength to push the boat, light enough for spot poling and good price.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a Carbon Marine G3LR. IMO, it's the best in the industry and the owner's customer service is right up there with PowerPole. Suggest a 23' pole.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Captain Rocky out of hopedale has push poles for sale, usually has a pretty decent stock.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Longest pole you can afford. I second a Stiffy Hybrid 24 because you will need a stiffer pole that is still light to pole a 20’ boat in the marsh. And yes I have poled my boat in several areas there, I use a Stiffy Guide and wished I had a Hybrid since it’s stiffer and that marsh mud is serious.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Your boat is big. LA bottom is muddy. Longer is better. But that also means your going to have some weight in your hands. I'd buy the best pole you can afford. Stiffy!

And yes get in touch with Rocky Thickstun and see what he has available. One of the biggest issues with getting a push pole is shipping/delivery.


----------



## BTBISS (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone, anyone have any contact info for Rocky?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Rocky's number is 504-301-6657


----------



## BTBISS (Jun 22, 2019)

Looking at the Stiffy poles...Any preference in multi-piece, one-piece, or one-piece modular?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

One piece hands down.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

one piece 24' ought to do the job. I'd also recommend the G3LR from carbon marine. I don't own one, but have used one several times and is my favorite pole. So stiff and light. I'm sure the stiffy hybrid is good too, probably a little cheaper. How much are you going to use it? Every time your out, 6-8 hours/day? Or just every now and then, poling a flat here or there? Might not be worth dropping top $ if you're not going to use it much.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Longest pole you can afford. I second a Stiffy Hybrid 24 because you will need a stiffer pole that is still light to pole a 20’ boat in the marsh. And yes I have poled my boat in several areas there, I use a Stiffy Guide and wished I had a Hybrid since it’s stiffer and that marsh mud is serious.


The guide has a lot less flex than the hybrid, especially in the 23-24 ft range. I have owned both of them at that length.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> The guide has a lot less flex than the hybrid, especially in the 23-24 ft range. I have owned both of them at that length.


My current pole is a 24’ Guide, maybe it’s just been well used but I poled with a Hybrid for 3 years before this one and the Hybrid always felt like it had much more backbone. Maybe I’m mistaken.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My current pole is a 24’ Guide, maybe it’s just been well used but I poled with a Hybrid for 3 years before this one and the Hybrid always felt like it had much more backbone. Maybe I’m mistaken.


How long was your hybrid? My 23 guide doesn't have much flex. Around 19-20 ft the hybrid is also pretty stiff but at 23 ft the one I had was very flexy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> How long was your hybrid? My 23 guide doesn't have much flex. Around 19-20 ft the hybrid is also pretty stiff but at 23 ft the one I had was very flexy.


I learned to pole on a HPX-T with a 23’ Hybrid then bought a 24’ Guide when I built my aluminum skiff and then bought my HPX Tunnel with a 24’ Hybrid and sold it to my buddy and kept the guide. All the other Hybrids I poled with were stiffer than my Guide but maybe my pole is well used. Definitely limber.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

With the combo of carbon and glass I would think the hybrid would be more flexible than a carbon pole, but I wonder if Stiffy has altered their layup over the years. I know the rib profile has changed on the hybrid over the years. Wonder what stiffys answer would be? Regardless I think the hybrid would be the best option here for the op. Really hard to go wrong with any Stiffy or cm products. I have owned them all and they have always preformed well.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

get the longest lightest pole possible.

A no vote here for the hybrid. I poled many trips on a buddy’s HB Neptune with a 20 something stuffy hybrid, and it was noticeably heavy and wobbly. Hated that thing, esp in any kind of wind. Only way I’d consider a hybrid is if you plan on using the trolling motor most of the time, having the push pole for back up.

For your Setup I’d get 24’ Stiffy Guide or one of those high end Carbon marines. If you can, get the wish bone style foot, rather than the bridge foot. I like it in our mud. 

FWIW, I have a multi piece Carbon marine Loop that has been great, but they don’t make them any more.


----------



## squeezer1 (Nov 22, 2012)

I really like my 23.5 foot Carbon Marine Pole. It’s light, stiff and the customer service was fantastic.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

My advice is, whatever brand you decide on, go with 24'. I have a 21' Carbon Marine G2 currently and I'm planning on upgrading to a 24' CM G3 soon.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a 24' Stiffy Guide for poling my Vantage. Great pole, light in the hand and easily tough enough to push heavier boats. Whatever pole you choose, get some gloves for poling. I'm using the Simms gloves with the leather palm. Makes a huge difference in gripping the pole, especially when pushing hard, like into the wind.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm here in Louisiana with you, to be honest, unless you build a freakishly high poling platform 21 foot should be fine. Longer than that is great for the guys poling after tarpon in 5-6 feet of water, but really not needed in our fisheries. Around here if you're on the pole it's generally in 3 foot of water or less, usually 2 foot or less. Get a one piece, a Stiffy Guide or Stiffy Hybrid would work great (I use a 21 foot guide). Long is nice for keeping momentum, but it can start to get unweildy, 21 - 22 is a good sweet spot. Don't go with the Stiffy Extreme, with our gumbo mud bottoms the pole will frequently stick and put you in a precarious situation that I worry might break an Extreme, particularly in a bigger/heavier boat. As the poster above mentioned, Rocky handles some, also Pack and Paddle in Lafayette is now selling Stiffy poles. Good luck, and enjoy poling in circles for a bit until you get the hang of it....


----------



## BTBISS (Jun 22, 2019)

redchaser said:


> I'm here in Louisiana with you, to be honest, unless you build a freakishly high poling platform 21 foot should be fine. Longer than that is great for the guys poling after tarpon in 5-6 feet of water, but really not needed in our fisheries. Around here if you're on the pole it's generally in 3 foot of water or less, usually 2 foot or less. Get a one piece, a Stiffy Guide or Stiffy Hybrid would work great (I use a 21 foot guide). Long is nice for keeping momentum, but it can start to get unweildy, 21 - 22 is a good sweet spot. Don't go with the Stiffy Extreme, with our gumbo mud bottoms the pole will frequently stick and put you in a precarious situation that I worry might break an Extreme, particularly in a bigger/heavier boat. As the poster above mentioned, Rocky handles some, also Pack and Paddle in Lafayette is now selling Stiffy poles. Good luck, and enjoy poling in circles for a bit until you get the hang of it....


Thanks @redchaser every post here has been very helpful but especially good to hear from someone fishing the same waters. Yes, 99% of the time I will be in 1-3 ft water. I don't think my poling platform is abnormally high however I do have new body style Merc 225 on the back so a big motor...


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

BTBISS said:


> Looking at the Stiffy poles...Any preference in multi-piece, one-piece, or one-piece modular?


One piece stiffy, I use a 20 foot guide but smaller lighter boat. I've used a 24 and it's a bit heavier and harder to handle. Forgot to mention that I guide out of Port Sulphur so in the same waters.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

BTBISS said:


> Thanks @redchaser every post here has been very helpful but especially good to hear from someone fishing the same waters. Yes, 99% of the time I will be in 1-3 ft water. I don't think my poling platform is abnormally high however I do have new body style *Merc 225* on the back so a big motor...


And you wanna pole? Dang I hope you are in some serious good shape and a lot younger than me! Seriously you have 500#of motor on the back end of that thing. Don't get stuck in our mud or you are really going to be stuck.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I've got a 22' stiffy hybrid. This was an upgrade for me from a 18' fiberglass. I don't want for anything better. I've never tried a guide or a loop or any of those. Sometime ignorance is truly bliss.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I couldn’t image having a 20 foot pole- even in shallow water. I think 23 feet is a good length. The only time I could see shelter is if in tight small creeks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I pole my big boat with a 21 old glass Lomis. Through sucking mud, sand and rock. Hate when it's windy. I've poled an EC with a graphite pole a although light I had trouble getting it to the bottom cause it floated
By the way @ifsteve I'm 71


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The difference between a 21 and 24 foot Stiffy in any model other than fiberglass is about a pound...you guys need to eat some Wheaties like Kaitlin Jender...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

What gets lost on a lot of guys ......don't fret over a pole that is 2 or 3 feet longer but weighs a pound more than a shorter pole. With a longer pole you have to lift it and replace it for your next push less often so it can actually be less tiring over the course of a day even if it is a heavier pole.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> What gets lost on a lot of guys ......don't fret over a pole that is 2 or 3 feet longer but weighs a pound more than a shorter pole. With a longer pole you have to lift it and replace it for your next push less often so it can actually be less tiring over the course of a day even if it is a heavier pole.


This is key...


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I learned pushing boats in skinny water with deep mud and quickly learned the longer pole was so much better. 

23-24’ would be my suggestion especially with the larger skiff. Great thing about that big skiff is that as long as you can get it moving it will track will really well especially down wind.

I also use to have a 16’ Ankona with a 24’ and the only time in 3-4 years I didn’t like it was in super shallow water with a hard bottom and heavy wind in a poling downwind scenario.

To this day I get on friends skiff’s with 21-21’ poles and instinctively my hands are always looking for the extra length. 

The weight isn’t that big of a deal once you get use to it. My old carbon marine 24’ multi piece loop has about 5-6 splices and I actually prefer the little bit of extra weight in deeper water.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Anything over 21' and you're just compensating for a small "lower unit". I have a 25' Stiffy Hybrid.......

Oh snap.. This is not what I meant.. Really.


----------

